# Husband won't stop trying to pressure me into a threesome



## Swirl (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband of over 20 yrs won't stop trying to talk me into a threesome (mmf or ffm, he doesn’t care), he has been doing this for years. I have told him I have no desire to do this and don't want to discuss it anymore but he keeps pushing the issue. We haven't had what I would call the greatest marriage. He has problems with alcohol but won’t admit it. He might even be bipolar, but he refuses to believe he has any problems and won’t go to get diagnosed. 

I have told him that talking about a threesome over, and over, and over, (you get the idea) makes me feel as though I am not enough, which is why I have asked him to stop asking. He still keeps asking! At this point I am feeling as though he is trying to manipulate me and is disrespectful of my feelings. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Is this a dealbreaker for you? It sure would be for me. I'd be finding a husband who didn't drink and didn't want to have an open marriage.

Do you want to stay with him, assuming he won't change?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Have you said to him: "What part of NO can't you understand?"


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Does he talk about it all the time or just in bed? Mine talks about it in bed as dirty talk, but when i mention it out of bed he says its just dirty talk. After that clarification i just go with it.... But when it gets to be too much i definitely snap. I don't have any advice for you... Just letting you know you're not alone. Good luck, hun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Swirl said:


> My husband of over 20 yrs won't stop trying to talk me into a threesome (mmf or ffm, he doesn’t care), he has been doing this for years. I have told him I have no desire to do this and don't want to discuss it anymore but he keeps pushing the issue. We haven't had what I would call the greatest marriage. He has problems with alcohol but won’t admit it. He might even be bipolar, but he refuses to believe he has any problems and won’t go to get diagnosed.
> 
> I have told him that talking about a threesome over, and over, and over, (you get the idea) makes me feel as though I am not enough, which is why I have asked him to stop asking. He still keeps asking! At this point I am feeling as though he is trying to manipulate me and is disrespectful of my feelings. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


I would explain to him it's ok for him to have it as a fantsasy, but for you it ends there. It is time for him to STFU about it, or you will leave. You're not interested in it, and conversation is over. Should the day come when you change your mind, you'll let him know. Until then he needs to get the possibility of it out of his head. 

It is hard enough for people in close, strong relationships to have a threesome when BOTH want it, let alone when just one is pushing for it against the other spouses will. THAT is not a strong "marriage action" and will most certainly bring about resentment, pain, and disaster were it to happen. 

My W is interested in a wmw threesome, as am I. But I won't be looking for it or badgering her about it, and she won't do the same. It seems for us to be about a 60% fantasy / 40% actual desire thing. If the opportunity arises, we've already set ground rules, and maybe we'll let it happen. If it doesn't happen, so be it, we're doing just fine without it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

donny64 said:


> I would explain to him it's ok for him to have it as a fantsasy, but for you it ends there. It is time for him to STFU about it, or you will leave. You're not interested in it, and conversation is over.


I like this part. Clear. Direct. No muss, no fuss.

For us - there is no room in a marriage for a third party. None.

20 years and he is acting like that? Has he always been a demanding, selfish, controlling d1ck? I'm with Hope on this one. If my wife started *demanding* a threesome and wouldnt quit, I would clearly think she had lost her mind and would be wondering if the marriage should be over.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

If you don't mind it as just a fantasy, you can talk about it during intimacy. If it grosses you out - DON'T DO THAT EVEN. Still - tell him that you are not going to go there no matter how much he begs, so stop it already because it is annoying you and you are beginnig to question his love and respect for you. He can either enjoy the sex that you are willing to give or you are going to keep that to yourself and move on.


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

If you relent, it will be the biggest mistake of your life. It's been discussed and torn apart on this forum many times and it never ends well.

Frankly, this guy sounds like a terrible person. What kind of man continues to bring this up after his partner has been crystal clear??? I'd be very careful going forward with him. Be aware of who he's with.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

It's every man's fantasy. I've been pressuring my girlfriend the same way. She's been with a chick before, so why not have fun all the way around?

I keep reminding her my birthday's coming up.

I just want to experience it one time, and that definitely includes them both blowing me and sharing my load. 

I don't think it's all that much to ask.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Have you said to him: "What part of NO can't you understand?"


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> It's every man's fantasy. I've been pressuring my girlfriend the same way. She's been with a chick before, so why not have fun all the way around?
> 
> I keep reminding her my birthday's coming up.
> 
> ...


No not to much to ask at all. As long as it's fine for her to have a threesome with you or perhaps even a foursome with you and two other well hung men. 

When men say this they are simply selfishly asking for permission to cheat. Not only does it pose a huge risk to your relationship, but it' so disrespectful and shows that he clearly does not value or respect you and sees women as purely for his sexual gratification. I love to be sexually gratified too, but not at the expense of my relationship.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

sharkeey said:


> I don't think it's all that much to ask.


laugh.. really?

I would guess you are in the vast minority if you really believe it is 'not that much' to ask. 

The consequences of having a fantasy and exacuting it in reality are somewhat different - and the inability to shutup ( <= especially this) about a fixation involving extramarital sex against your spouses expressed wishes is (I would argue) a clear indicator of damaged goods.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

*LittleDeer* said:


> When men say this they are simply selfishly asking for permission to cheat.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Exactly.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> It's every man's fantasy.


Speak for yourself. I find it disgusting. 

OP let him know every time he ask you to do this, you lose more respect for him as a partner .


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Speak for yourself. I find it disgusting.


Please allow me to rephrase.

It's a common fantasy for men to have.



*LittleDeer* said:


> When men say this they are simply selfishly asking for permission to cheat.


It has nothing whatsoever to do with cheating, which by definition is a deceptive practice.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> No not to much to ask at all. As long as it's fine for her to have a threesome with you or perhaps even a foursome with you and two other well hung men.
> 
> When men say this they are simply selfishly asking for permission to cheat. Not only does it pose a huge risk to your relationship, but it' so disrespectful and shows that he clearly does not value or respect you and sees women as purely for his sexual gratification. I love to be sexually gratified too, but not at the expense of my relationship.


Littledeer,

Not all of us guys interested in threesomes are like that ("when men say this they're asking for permission to cheat"). Though she seems to want to see me with another woman, one of my "ground rules" we set should it happen is that I would not want to have intercourse with the other woman. My part of the fantasy and desire is to both see her with a woman, and for that woman and I to please her together. Now, when this almost happened last time, this chick was a knockout. Would I have liked to "hit that"? Any man in his right mind would have. She was hot as hell. But I won't do it because I fear how my W would feel later (even thou she said shed like to see it). I won't risk it, that she'd later have problems with it. Not all of us see it as a way to trick our S/O into letting us get some "strange". It is an equal fantasy of ours. But I won't let it get to that level where she could later have pain and hurt over the visions or flashbacks of me actually screwing another woman. This is where I make my stand for the sake of our marriage. The rest I'm sure with a great amount of certainty we could deal with just fine. But me having intercourse with another woman? Not so sure, so my answer to that is "no".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So lets take the mff threesome, he is overly filled with his own delusion. So he assumes he can satisfy both of you... oh god, really?. Real scenario, less than 10 minutes into it, he blows his wad and then what? You and the OW do what (likely neither of you have even reached on orgasm), if neither of you are willing to swing both ways... two frustrated women while he gets his jollies. Selfish b*stard.

The mmf... so lets assume that this OM is well hung and can last much longer than him. What happens after he blows his wad. He gets to sit back and watch some guy with large instrument screw his wife (uncomfortable for you)... hmmm that is a head issue for sure. 

You need to paint a realistic scenario for your husband and let him know that this WILL NOT HAPPEN. Buy a blow up sex doll and bring it to bed with you and essentially say this is our compromise. End of story. 

..... Anyway long story short, porn movies use a huge and I mean huge amount of editing. Threesome pfftt, he is deluded. 

And finally, I agree he is trying to find a way to let you know he may cheat on you. After you burst his bubble, watch him like a hawk.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Swirl said:


> My husband of over 20 yrs won't stop trying to talk me into a threesome (mmf or ffm, he doesn’t care), he has been doing this for years. I have told him I have no desire to do this and don't want to discuss it anymore but he keeps pushing the issue. We haven't had what I would call the greatest marriage. He has problems with alcohol but won’t admit it. He might even be bipolar, but he refuses to believe he has any problems and won’t go to get diagnosed.
> 
> I have told him that talking about a threesome over, and over, and over, (you get the idea) makes me feel as though I am not enough, which is why I have asked him to stop asking. He still keeps asking! At this point I am feeling as though he is trying to manipulate me and is disrespectful of my feelings. Am I wrong for feeling this way?



Maybe this might make him hush up. Just tell him you will find a man soon . So you,him and the other man can make that threesome happen. I bet he STFU then quickly. :rofl:


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Please allow me to rephrase.
> 
> It's a common fantasy for men to have.
> 
> ...


That might be your definition and most people who ask for open relationships use that same (flawed) logic. But cheating is still cheating even if everyone knows about it. 
Most people promise to be faithful then some try and change the rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Most people promise to be faithful then some try and change the rules.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or just break the rules.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

I got 100 bucks says if you found another male to do it (even though he said it was ok) he'd flip out.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Make sure the guy you pick is bisexual. If he is freakishly huge, so much the better. That ought to make your husband reconsider his fantasy.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> I got 100 bucks says if you found another male to do it (even though he said it was ok) he'd flip out.



Exactly. Either that or he'd go along with it just so he could have the excuse to go full blown "open marriage mode" and get his wmw threesome. I can hear it now..."Well I let you do it, so why can't I do it now?"

He's in it fully for himself. If he keeps pushing, find some stud with an 8 incher, and then tell hubby "btw, he goes both ways honey! Seeing you take a man has allways been a fantasy of mine! You'll do it for me if you love me!!!".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

crazy.

stand your ground and keep your morels. when he asks come up with a phrase that will stop him........like I'm affraid if hes much better than you I won't want you any more! 

can we pick a rich guy in case I leave you for him!


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't tell him you have no desire to do and and don;t want ot talk about it. To him, that means maybe. Tell him it WON'T happen ever, period and you will NOT talk about it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The one big reason that makes me want threesomes with my wife is the fact that she's done it before for other men as well as women. Sure she's over her youth and her past... but...

ITS NOT FAIR!!! 

I want to see her scissor a woman as well (she's BISEXUAL-in-denial I SWEAR!), she told me she enjoyed it. I fantasize about it heaps lol


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> That might be your definition and most people who ask for open relationships use that same (flawed) logic. But cheating is still cheating even if everyone knows about it.


It's flawed logic only because you don't agree with it.

A threesome is not cheating if both partners are aware and in agreement.

It's more like "sharing".

Even if you don't want it to be.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Drover said:


> Don't tell him you have no desire to do and and don;t want ot talk about it. To him, that means maybe. Tell him it WON'T happen ever, period and you will NOT talk about it.


Yeah, the worst mistake OP can make is to give him a hint that she have entertained the thought, or find it interesting, etc etc.

Then he won't leave her alone for years. Like me with my wife! :rofl:


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> It's flawed logic only because you don't agree with it.
> 
> A threesome is not cheating if both partners are aware and in agreement.
> 
> ...


I disagree.

Say you have a new sport. Everyone knows the rules and how to play fair, how the team can best work together to make sure they keep winning and go a long way together, all the way to winning the finals.

Then a new guy starts on the team, and he wants things done his way, he wants to change the rules of the sport even though they are fair, he wants different rules that hurt the other players, disadvantage them, could possibly ruin the sport all together, could hurt their chances of playing well together and really interfere with their chances of getting to the finals much less winning.

But these new changes make this guy feel good, and he's charasmatic enough or enough of a bully to get whatever he wants. At the end of the day, even if the rules are changed, the new guy has played unfairly to his own selfish advantage, not caring who he hurts, nor about his relationship with the team members or how it effects them. 

He still a cheater, he's cheating everyone, and long term himself.

Same with adding extra people to a marriage. Short term some one feels good. Long term it cheats everyone. IMO.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Then a new guy starts on the team, and he wants things done his way, he wants to change the rules of the sport even though they are fair, he wants different rules that hurt the other players, disadvantage them, could possibly ruin the sport all together, could hurt their chances of playing well together and really interfere with their chances of getting to the finals much less winning.
> 
> But these new changes make this guy feel good, and he's charasmatic enough or enough of a bully to get whatever he wants.


Who says in a threesome that the other players will be disadvantaged or hurt? Who says in a threesome the guy is bullying or charismatically charming the other "players" into performing?

In that case I'd suggest those who went along with it against their will are weak followers and they're responsible for making their own decisions and not doing something they don't agree with. 

In my scenario all 3 are willing participants and no one gets hurt.

Sort of like changing the rules in Monopoly so the game doesn't take 5 hours.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Littledeer

You have to bear in mind that not all open marriages are not successful. The reason why the majority aren't is because the couples involved get into it without consulting whether their relationship is strong enough to handle it. Even on swinger sites you'll see precautions for couples put up based on what their members have experienced.

It works for some people, but not for most. It won't work for my wife and I, but I can't say it can't work for others. I can discourage it when people bring it up on TAM when I know the couple in question simply isn't ready, but nor am I going to say "it never works out" because I know for a fact that it CAN for other folks.

And in this case with the term "cheating", I have to agree with sharkeey on this one


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Who says in a threesome that the other players will be disadvantaged or hurt? Who says in a threesome the guy is bullying or charismatically charming the other "players" into performing?
> 
> In that case I'd suggest those who went along with it against their will are weak followers and they're responsible for making their own decisions and not doing something they don't agree with.
> 
> ...


Oh yes of course, if you get pressured and coerced into something by your wife or husband it's your own fault. They have no responsibility in wearing you down.

I should start treating my SO horribly, in fact we all should and take no responsibility for ourselves. let's just see how far in life we can push everyone for our own selfish gain. 

Honestly if you are that short sighted that you can't see what sort of harm bringing third persons into a marriage can do, then you lack insight and empathy for others IMO. And that's rather sad.

This kind of attitude reeks of "My sexual satisfaction (which is highly unrealistic and can never be reached) matters more then anything else," 

How very entitled of you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Littledeer, please read me post


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> let's just see how far in life we can push everyone for our own selfish gain.


Well, you don't know if you don't try.



*LittleDeer* said:


> Honestly if you are that short sighted that you can't see what sort of harm bringing third persons into a marriage can do, then you lack insight and empathy for others IMO. And that's rather sad.


Not all 3somes guarantee marital destruction. There are alternate lifestyles and sexual practices that are quite common as well as successful even if, once again, you do not happen to agree with them. 



*LittleDeer* said:


> This kind of attitude reeks of "My sexual satisfaction (which is highly unrealistic and can never be reached) matters more then anything else,"


Am I THAT obvious?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

As others have said you should make it clear that it is not something you are willing to consider period. 

For the overwhelming majority of couples what this is a no go. It is also fair for you to say that it bothers you for him to bring it up.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The thing about this forum is about keeping an open mind. I learnt quite a few things even in the last couple of days.

I'm rather against scheduling sex but when I read other people's opinions and what works for them I can see how its never about one-shoe-fits-all. I also learnt how men deal with EDs and aging, things that gives me a heads up 20 yrs down the track or so.

It's rather rare to have absolutes or black/white.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Speak for yourself. I find it disgusting.


So does my husband. Neither of us likes the mere thought of sharing each other with someone else.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I still can't get over the fact that she scissored women in the past and I wasn't there to see it and I can never see it 

It's always going to be a fantasy *sighs*


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> The thing about this forum is about keeping an open mind. I learnt quite a few things even in the last couple of days.
> 
> I'm rather against scheduling sex but when I read other people's opinions and what works for them I can see how its never about one-shoe-fits-all. I also learnt how men deal with EDs and aging, things that gives me a heads up 20 yrs down the track or so.
> 
> It's rather rare to have absolutes or black/white.


I will agree that it is good to have an open mind about SOME things... but not all. I, too, have learned how to approach some issues with my husband in a different way, which has a positive outcome for both of us. However, other things, for us, are black and white, plain and simple.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> However, other things, for us, are black and white, plain and simple.


Interacial threesomes?

Hot!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bottom line is the OP is NOT down with the idea. It doesn't matter what stats you throw out in relationships where it works. She doesn't want to do it and her H should respect that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Consent must be informed and not under duress, do we agree on that?

With that definition, if both spouses are informed and neither under duress, I don't see any cheating.

It might be a bad idea--more likely than not it is--but not always.

The OPs case sounds like duress.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife tells me to f--k off if I bring it up, as of right now they are still fighting words. She's not mean enough to insult my manhood about it though - but if she did! It might just get me to shut the fk up! 
For MMF at least...

For MFF... well, I don't know what will make me shut the fk up about it =/


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

Just a thought that I read somewhere. If your husband is interested in a threesome
and you aren't against a little role play I think you
could simulate it rather well. You would have
to blindfold your husband as it isn't feasable
to keep the charade up if he can see you. You
would of course act like yourself, you are after
all a part of this. You would also act as the second
woman. Perhaps she talks dirty and you don't.
Maybe she likes it a little rougher then you do.
You could alternate between yourself and this
other woman, simulating a mff situation. Using
something like a prostate massager you could even
simulate a different "feel" for the other woman.
You are still limited by your own comfort
level, but it might give you an excuse to
try something new as well. Doing this would
be extremely selfless, and I suspect it would
be very one sided. You do all the work and
he gets all the pleasure. This is the only way I
know of to have a threesome and not wreck
a marriage. And I am reasonably sure it could
work the other way as well, if you were interested
in a mmf type situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

To the OP. Ask your H to tell you sexual act that completely turns him off. Ask him how he would feel if you bothered him for it everyday. Remind him a threesome is not something you are interested in as it turns you off much like what he mentioned turns him off. Also remind him that although you can appreciate he has sexual fantasies, this one of his will never be a reality with you.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

The most confusing part is that te OPs H wants a threesome either way. Most guys (well, all guys) fantasize about having two women at the same time. But to push for another guy to be ramming your wife? It sounds like this guy is just looking for ways to get 'out there' and do kinky stuff. 

There's plenty of that to go around with just your wife. I've been married for nearly the same length of time as them and my wife is just starting to open up and get a little kinkier. 

You know something? It was worth the wait.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Interacial threesomes?
> 
> Hot!


Sigh...give me a break. You know that's not what I mean. 

Neither my husband nor I have done threesomes, ever. Not with previous partners (he has only been with me and I only had sex w/ 2 other men, separate occasions, one time with each), and not in our marriage. There is no room in our marriage for anyone else. That's the "black and white" I meant. There is no loophole, no wiggle room. And it will remain that way.

Oh, and we are not interracial.


----------



## CondorTX19 (Jun 19, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Make sure the guy you pick is bisexual. If he is freakishly huge, so much the better. That ought to make your husband reconsider his fantasy.


This is probably just what he wants, but will not come out and say. So this may be a flawed idea. I guess it would be a way to find out if he wants to be with another man.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Swirl said:


> My husband of over 20 yrs won't stop trying to talk me into a threesome (mmf or ffm, he doesn’t care), he has been doing this for years. I have told him I have no desire to do this and don't want to discuss it anymore but he keeps pushing the issue. We haven't had what I would call the greatest marriage. He has problems with alcohol but won’t admit it. He might even be bipolar, but he refuses to believe he has any problems and won’t go to get diagnosed.
> 
> I have told him that talking about a threesome over, and over, and over, (you get the idea) makes me feel as though I am not enough, which is why I have asked him to stop asking. He still keeps asking! At this point I am feeling as though he is trying to manipulate me and is disrespectful of my feelings. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


I had an ex who pressured me for anal the whole time we were together. He just kept going on about it and it made me feel like he only cared about his pleasure in bed. 

A man who can enjoy a sexual act that he pushed the woman into is a few steps away from being a rapist IMO. 

Healthy men want mutual pleasure in the bedroom and they don't feel comfortable badgering someone into sex acts.


----------



## bbird1 (May 22, 2011)

Do not give up your morals. When he talks about it tell him you have a fantasy of him getting it in the butt by a dozen well hung men while they beat him.

This will shut his piehole. Every time he starts then just say a dozen well hung men. 

if he argues that is absurd then just tell him so is your repeated asking for something you will not get.


----------



## havenrose33 (Aug 7, 2013)

Its a line once crossed.....you can not take back. My husband of over 25 years pressured me into a threesome. I heard it for many years...over and over again. After a night of heavy drinking...it happened. Horrible mistake. I hated every single moment, and would never advise anyone to go there...unless both people in the relationship are 100 percent sure it is what they want. For us..it ended a 25 year friendship and did severe damage to our marriage. No man is worth losing your dignity...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Since this thread is a year old, I suspect it's been resolved one way or another. But thanks for bumping an old zombie thread...


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

When I was 21, I was in the army and stationed in Germany. I was at a party and struck up a conversation with a woman, maybe 30-33 and she agreed to go home with me. I had an apartment that I shared with two buddies and they were not there. Right before we left she introduced me to her girlfriend that she came with and suggested the three of us go home together. HOT DAMN! THESE WOMEN ARE IN FOR THE TIME OF THEIR LIVES................or so I thought.

We got back to my place and had a drink and went to my bedroom. LETS GET READY TO RUMMMMMBLE! Gotta tell you I did good! The ladies were Bi and we all had a great time. 1/2 hour later. ROUND 2. Took a little bit longer to get ready but I was proud of myself. 1/2 hour later? I'm thinking again? Maybe if we wait a bit longer. That's not what they thought. Now this took place around 1AM and by 4:30.AM.....................THOUGHT I WAS GONNA DIE!. Little did I know they were ringers, hookers by trade and I got played by two women who taught some young guy that he's a figment of his own imagination. 

Come Monday, everyone was asking how it went, and naturally I lied through my teeth and said they begged for mercy. I never admitted to the real story until I was in my early 50's. Truth be told, if two aggressive females went to town on a guy, they could kill him.


----------



## loyal wife (Feb 22, 2016)

This is sad n so many levels, Marriage is a 50/50 proposition, Period. If you have sex with your husband once a week or once a month, you are obligated to fulfill his wishes at least one half the time. Try it, you may like it.


----------



## Kinkyashell (Aug 9, 2016)

donny64 said:


> Exactly. Either that or he'd go along with it just so he could have the excuse to go full blown "open marriage mode" and get his wmw threesome. I can hear it now..."Well I let you do it, so why can't I do it now?"
> 
> He's in it fully for himself. If he keeps pushing, find some stud with an 8 incher, and then tell hubby "btw, he goes both ways honey! Seeing you take a man has allways been a fantasy of mine! You'll do it for me if you love me!!!".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahahah, that's gonna backfire if the hubby is bisexual also. I'm straight and would like to do a MFM threesome with my wife. For her pleasure....not mine even though I find it highly erotic. If my wife said she wanted me to blow the other guy and/or take some **** and she was serious I would do it for her....after all she's fulfilling my fantasy so I'd do anything she asked in return. In response to other comments about this.....I'm not gay, I don't want contact with other men even though I'd do it if she asked and I don't want an excuse to **** other women. My goal is for my wife to experience the erotic pleasure and intense orgasm that can happen from having two ****s. I personally would want the other guy to be bigger than me. What's the point of doing it if she isn't going to get something different and/or better. It's very hot, erotic and has been a fantasy of mine since I was a teen. Furthermore, my wife had a two year affair in the past that started with her asking permission and getting it. She has ****ed at least three other guys in our 20 years of marriage. She once came home....told me she ****ed her lover an hour before and that he came in her and she had me eat her out. So it's not like I'm delusional. I'm not gay. I'm sexually indifferent to men. I don't want to have sex with men but have no aversion to eating her after she has sex. I've eaten my own cum out of her and she has snowballed me with my own cum. I don't need it, look for it or ask for it but if it turns on my wife I will do anything she asks. The times she has had lovers were the hottest our sex lives were. For some reason she won't let me watch or have a threesome but doesn't seem to mind the occasional side **** and I have no problem with it either. Kind of ****s up your thesis there doesn't it.


----------

